# L'hôtel rouge



## heeftmeer (Jan 2, 2011)

An old chateau in Belgium turned around in a hotel and empty since 2009. 
In very good shape. Not much vandalisme. Lots of snow in this part of Belgium the day before yesterday.

http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=128


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 2, 2011)

What a great find. Love the pics of the dining table and the fireplace.


----------



## tommo (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like something out of a episode of "mrs marple" but a great find


----------



## Munchh (Jan 3, 2011)

Stunning actually. Keep the location to yourself though, especially if all the rooms are similarly fitted out.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 3, 2011)

wow this place looks great, such a buetiful building from the exterior its crazy how places like this get left abandoned. your pics look great by the way, hdr


----------



## heeftmeer (Jan 3, 2011)

heeftmeer said:


> An old chateau in Belgium turned around in a hotel and empty since 2009.
> In very good shape. Not much vandalisme. Lots of snow in this part of Belgium the day before yesterday.
> 
> http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=128



Near the woods in a park the original castle was build in 1889 and was destroyed by fire. In 1891 the castle was rebuild again. The casle got two big
Saloons with high sealings. The two big fireplaces were the originals from the first castle. 
The Castle has over 25 bedrooms. There is a central hall and giant stairs. The surrounding buildings were in use for familycamps.


----------



## King Al (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful place + Pics heeftmeer, really like the table shot


----------

